# The Satanic origin of hatred for true religion (Rudolf Gwalther)



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 19, 2021)

The most violent hatreds of all are those that arise from disagreements about doctrine and religion. Their natural author is Satan, who was a murderer from the beginning and who loves to kill people but cannot do so unless he stirs up his own people, whom he has given over to false doctrines and superstitions, to rage against the teachers of the truth and arms them to kill them.

Rudolf Gwalther, _In Divi Pauli Apostoli Epistolam ad Galatas Homiliae LXI_ (Zurich, 1576). Quoted in Gerald L. Bray, Timothy F. George, Scott M. Manetsch (eds), _Reformation Commentary on Scripture X: Galatians, Ephesians_ (Downers Grove IL: IVP Academic, 2011), p. 189.


----------

